# Cherry Ejuice 1



## elvin119 (16/5/14)

hi vapers , im thinking of getting the cherry ejuice. did anyone try it? is it very sweet? i just cant find the right juice for me shite..... i have dunhill, camel, traditional tobacco and that MH or something that comes with the e cigg. Anyway i was thinking of getting something that i can mix with anyone of those so they can taste better and so i can atleast smoke them.

a couple of days ago i mixed all of them together and the mix actually taste better then one of them alone lol(true), but using it that way is just a waste at the end of the day cause all the nicotine levels clashing is a bit to much!

so i want to know if the cherry would be a wise choice(to mix with the camel or dunhill or tobacco or MH). Any advise would be greatly appreciated as i really dont want to buy ejuice to just lay in my drawer.


----------



## Rowan Francis (16/5/14)

@elvin119 , to me it sounds like you might be looking for a sweet vape , get yourself some low nic grape and make a mix of half grape half dunhill , if your ejoose 'burns' you throat after a while add 10 to 20% Vegetable glyserine to the mix . i found cherry not to have the sweetness required .

Seeing that you are in CT you should get hold of @Oupa for some VM

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## elvin119 (16/5/14)

howsit rowan, so you saying that the grape is sweeter then the cherry. i dont really want to smoke something very very sweet, i just want a better taste then what the dunhill and camel is giving me!


----------



## Rowan Francis (16/5/14)

@elvin119 , adding 50% grape is not going to make it very sweet , but it will add a sweetness to it , you can also try apple or strawberry . It's up to you to find what you like . Generally when i get a new flav that doesn't taste what i want it to be , i end up adding a sweetner or fruit , that is what my palate is looking for at the moment and it is so different from when i first started out .


----------



## Die Kriek (16/5/14)

Get some VM Menthol Ice. Menthol Ice can fix everything! Well, except TopQ Coffee

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## elvin119 (16/5/14)

thanks a mil guys. i will give it a puff


----------



## Dr Evil (16/5/14)

Cherry-Bomb from vapemob is awesome, not as sweet as the Liqua version. It tastes like those cherry fizz pop lollipops

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (16/5/14)

cherry and cola, or fireball and cola is nice


----------



## Chop007 (16/5/14)

VapeMob in Plumstead has a nice little walk in store. Please try the T' Bac Brew, it might be just what you are searching for. Not too sweet, no cherry flavor at all, but I have a sense the slight honey/caramel tincture might be just what you are craving and you will still get that good ol T'Bac taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

